# Kenai police kill 3 brown bears after home invasion



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

Kenai Alaska police have killed a brown bear and her two cubs after the sow tried to enter one home and actually got into another.Police say a resident reported that a bear was trying to get into the eastside home early Saturday morning, pushing against the front door.

A responding officer scared the bear off. A while later, the officer saw the sow and cubs eating trash in the yard of a home on a nearby street.
The sow had broken through a screen door and pulled the garbage outside.
The officer saw the sow circle around the house and go back inside for more trash, and then stick her nose through the entry a third time.
Police chief Gus Sandahl said the bears were shot shortly after.
City officials are declaring the east side of town a bear problem area. They want residents to better handle their trash, either by removing it from outside or putting in bear-resistant containers. The city will even haul it away at no cost if residents can't do it themselves, according to Rick Koch, Kenai city manager.
"We're just trying to pass on there is an emergency with this," he said. "It seems to be a very dangerous situation that is happening every night."
Koch said there were 14 reported brown bear incidents in just three days in late June

Reports indicate there are other trash-seeking bears beside the animals killed Saturday. Also reported were a sow with three cubs and a lone brown bear.
"Given the bear activity, any bear sightings, residents are encouraged to call so we can track the bears," Sandahl said.
In one reported incident, the bear ravaged a turkey deep fryer on the back porch of a family home, said Larry Lewis of the state Department of Fish and Game. Gallons of grease spilled all over.
"There was a bunch of property damage," Lewis said.
In another incident, a bear ripped a shed door off to get at garbage stored inside
​


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

This is something that we have up here and a lot of the problem is that people do not take proper care of there garbage. The leave it out way too early for the guys that pick it up or are sloppy with how they store it. Bears like plastic snow machine seat tanks or any thing that it plastic.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes, once there used to dining on garbage they will be pretty persistent and are usually shot, no fault of the bears. In Steward BC., right next door to Hyder Alaska, before they put up a fence around the community dump you would often see upwards of 200 bears, they would come running when a vehicle pulled up and you would just take your garbage back home cause you couldn't out of your car!! Most communities around here now have a Bear Aware program which is quite helpful, plus public education.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I heard they like the seats and other plastic items, I wonder what the attraction is.

So what is the answer...get rid of the bears, be more aware of how to handle trash and other items that attract bears, or just be realize you have bears and handle it as needed ?

x2 Hassell...education.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll agree that education is key, but people are for the most part fairly untrainable untill it directly affects them.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah then goes the saying.....A lack of preparedness on your part does not consistute an emergancy on my part. Unless...you have a bear in your kitchen.

Call Obama...he is good at catch an rescue...flies like garbage too and I do not want em in my kitchen either.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It seems as with most things that the people who commit the errors in judgement are to often not the ones to pay the price. But there is certainly a difference between uneducated and ignorant.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Amen to that Don !!! but wait is not uneducated and Ignorant the same thing ? Or did you mean Ignorant and Ignore-ant


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

On a call, where I come from Uneducated means you didnt pay attention in School. Ignorant means You are faced with a situation You Know absolutely Nothing about, But STUPID now I could write you a book on Stupid, Stupid means you are Educated and Not Ignorant but yet there is a Dont give a care Attitude that Could Possibly cost the Lives of Friends and Neighbors because you Refuse to follow Common Sense Practices or Well Known Rules of Conduct. Sadly this is Common Problem in many places with Dangerous animals.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> Amen to that Don !!! but wait is not uneducated and Ignorant the same thing ? Or did you mean Ignorant and Ignore-ant


Technically by at least one definition YES they are the same. Although I prefer the other acceptable definition of unaware. I think that if you are ignorant it is something that you should know, but that you choose not to be aware of.


----------

